# Two Steps Forward, and five steps back



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The weather gods forcasted rain all day; which ruined my plans of casting. I decided to get up early, and get a quick practice. It only lasted about 35 minutes but it was all the time i had. 

Conditions: It was windy, and seemed to be a fine mist coming down. Still warnm enough to get in some practice without having to worry about my fingers freezing..

Conclusion: Not my best casting. After watching the videos I can see my foot is still lifting, and my form has gotten worse. I think I was too concerned with making a video to study instead of working out my casting issues.. Any way here you go! WARNING*** Casting is VERY Ugly!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice video. Loosen up and move more, your left leg is planted. Seems like you were getting tired or rushing. I don't throw for torney so I'm speaking from heaving on the shore.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah my form was way off today...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kwesi,

Your form really doesn't look bad. A couple of things to try.

1 - Concentrate on keeping you arms "away" from your body for longer. The right is bent at about 90 degrees before the hit and the left is starting the pull just a little early. Get the left out in front of your eyes/forehead before the PUNCH/PULL.

2 - On your initial setup try lowering your left just a few inches. Try more in front of your neck/chin or even shoulder height. As you rotate, slowly raise the leading left to eye/forehead height. If you do this as you "sweep" the rod tip just a few inches off the ground it will put you in position for a higher finish.

Like I said, it really doesn't look bad now.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks tommy.. I'll get back out there later this week to try your tips!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

looks more like a fishing OTG then a tourney full power one.

i really need to find a friend or tell my pops to tape one of my casts. and i can and you all can see whats wrong. lol

my non-pro advice, which helps me when i otg. my left foot takes a step as i turn before hitting.
gives me a bit of leverage so i dont lose my balance.

is the speed spacer doing good in your reel ?

i currently put my heaver on hold. and playing with my estuary rod and throwing 1-2 oz pendulums.
fun stuff.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess you can call that a fishing OTG. I was not trying to go too far back yet. Like I said before I'm still working on the basics. No need to add more motion to a flawed cast. I will put the full rotation, and power in when I feel like I've made enough progress. 


Yes that Blue Yonder does have the Speed bullet in it. This reel is one of my fishing reel, so it normally doesn't have any upgrades in it. I just wanted to see if it made a difference. LEt's just say the clog is going back in this reel..  I normally fish this reel with no brakes, but with the speed bullet it was too fast.


You should post videos! I must say it does take some Brass Ba%%z. Alot of people aren't comfortable with strangers telling them what they're doing wrong..  I have personally befriended a couple of up and coming caster just from posting videos and asking questions. I have also found a couple of Old Timers that are somewhat local to me.. I feel 600ft coming..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Kid 
Keep at it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya those brass spacers make things go very fast.

you should try to use thicker oil. since you use no brakes.

use the oils viscosity as a natural braking.

things like 10-40w motor oil is good.
or 90w gear oil for more brake.

or use grease itself.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ooeric, I think I'll put the BY back to how it was. After all it's a fishing reel..  I have other reel that will be used for the field that will be magged..

BTW. I'm not a big fan of using a thicker oil to slow down the reel.. By that i mean I use RRF on all my reels first and for most. After that is when my reels get different. In my limited experience I found that oil changed depending on the Outside Temp, reels bearings getting hot, etc.. So I rather use the same oil, and then if my field reel needs more breaking I'll ajust the mags..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would like to see more people post pictures..




ooeric said:


> looks more like a fishing OTG then a tourney full power one.
> 
> i really need to find a friend or tell my pops to tape one of my casts. and i can and you all can see whats wrong. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> I think I was too concerned with making a video to study instead of working out my casting issues.






I also tend to find that when the camera is running I get too locked into doing things "right" for the camera. I find it helps to use the camera initially to see what is going on, but then shut the camera off so I can focus on what I am working on. 

As Tommy said not that bad really, getting more "pull" into bringing the rod around will help a little with keeping that back foot down, your still mostly on the "push" agenda- and the "harder" you try to hit it while "pushing" the more you will find your back leg coming up off the ground- this is natural as your weight shifts forward the back leg naturally wants to come up to help you maintain balance- I still fight the same issue myself. It is a natural response to trying to "throw" a ball, or in this case "push" a cast forward. 

Your on the right track 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im trying!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I guess you can call that a fishing OTG. I was not trying to go too far back yet. Like I said before I'm still working on the basics. No need to add more motion to a flawed cast. I will put the full rotation, and power in when I feel like I've made enough progress.



Actually I would advise to use less power and more rotation, adding power can be done when you are comfortable with the rotation and any steps. The rotation and step should be learned first- then full power applied (gradually)

I think it is much easier to learn to use rotation early on and add power rather than to add rotation while trying to cast at full power. The sooner you get comfortable with a full rotation set up the less you have to make timing adjustments later on. If your set up is consistent then your timing and accuracy will be that much easier later on. 

It can be tough--, another aspect people have trouble with is the length of the drop. People get into the mindset of using a 4 or 5' fishing drop and find it tough to use anything longer later on. Forcing yourself to use a longer drop from the start will give you the proper feel for the timing needed and you won't be that reluctant to add drop length later on becasue you will already be used to it. Trying to slowly increase drop length over time causes a whole bunch of timing issues in terms of relative accuracy. Starting with a longer drop and staying with it will be much easier than trying to "fix" your timing every time you try to increase the drop by a couple of inches.


These are just some of my general thoughts and aren't aimed at you specifically- just wanted readers to know- going from a 5' drop to a 9' drop or longer may seem like a big change- but surprisingly you will get the feel for it in just a few casts- if you can force yourself into the Nike way-- "just do it"  , it will in the long run be much easier than adding 6" of drop to it a month and going thru the nightmare of adjustments required each month for the new change in drop length.
BTW- this is just what works for me- everyone's mileage may vary


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I posted this on another board and some clowns got on me for using a ball! He said I could hurt someone. I asked him if the people who play soccer\pee-wee baseball\softball\football should stop using the field. After all they all use balls that could hit someone. Im willing to bet this guys doesn't cast..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

That's why I don't post casting related stuff there. Many of those guys have never fished south of Jersey and don't know what it's about. They seem to think that casting a 3oz plug 40 yards is all it takes  Don't sweat it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Adding rotation can be a good thing if it is done right. DON"T add the rotation so you can begin your "hit" earlier. You should make the hit as late as possible, when your leading hand is out in front of you face. The rotation allows you to store more kinetic energy and preload the rod before the hit.

Also, think of the rotation as uncoiling a spring from the ground up. Start the uncoil with the step, then come through with the hips and torso and finally the shoulders and arms last. 

Don't allow the added rotation to force the arms to collapse. If that is happening then take away some rotation.

Good luck!!!

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I posted this on another board and some clowns got on me for using a ball! He said I could hurt someone. I asked him if the people who play soccer\pee-wee baseball\softball\football should stop using the field. After all they all use balls that could hit someone. Im willing to bet this guys doesn't cast..


Have to admit- the first time I viewed it and saw the cars zooming by I thought OH NO- then I saw the ball  . I'm sure the cars looked closer than they were due to the camera angle.

I will throw out one word of caution and leave it at that. If that ball does make it to the pavement on a break off- well if you haven't seen it those things bounce like crazy. The first time I threw one on my lake when it was froze over it hit the ice and bounced well over 30' back up in the air. 

I was like , hey that's pretty cool- cept it kept making a mess of the shock leader when I did that.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

on my pluggin rod. i practice with golfballs..

they weigh 1.5oz each. lol.

they fly pretty good too. i think its the dimples.
now if i can cast it as far as tiger woods can hit it. ill be set.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

the field is about 150 yards wide.. Then to get to the street me be another 25 yards.. I wish I could cast a ball that far.. I have had breakoffs.. Non of them have ever passed the field..




Surf Cat said:


> Have to admit- the first time I viewed it and saw the cars zooming by I thought OH NO- then I saw the ball  . I'm sure the cars looked closer than they were due to the camera angle.
> 
> I will throw out one word of caution and leave it at that. If that ball does make it to the pavement on a break off- well if you haven't seen it those things bounce like crazy. The first time I threw one on my lake when it was froze over it hit the ice and bounced well over 30' back up in the air.
> 
> I was like , hey that's pretty cool- cept it kept making a mess of the shock leader when I did that.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

*2 steps forward 3 steps back*

Man I thought you were talking about some of the guys casting at NB.
I know what you mean. I cast for the first time at the fling and it was ugly.
Good luck.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, it looks like you are gettn' a good feel for what you are trying to accomplish. In other words...it looks like it is feeling good to ya. 

Obviously, there is nothing I could add that hasn't already been said. I guess those guys would rather take their chances with a 150gr tourney sinker upside the head then a ball. I will take the ball any day. LOL

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yup. at least a ball can bounce... and make a nice thUMP sound.


----------

